# Audio cutting out on NBC only



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

Been having this issue for a month or so. Only when watching NBC is this happening. Not sure if it's isolated to the OTA feed or the SAT feed.

Every minute or so the sound cuts out on my surround system. Like I'm losing the digital feed for a second or so. It's getting pretty aggravating.

Anyone else experiencing this? Maybe it's isolated to OTA and my Columbus affiliate. I'm just not sure.


----------



## robinandtami (Oct 24, 2010)

I've been getting it on multiple channels. To me it feels more like an hdmi issue where either the sat box is momentarily failing to send signal, or my ave is momentarily dropping signal. Been going on at least a month now.


----------



## robinandtami (Oct 24, 2010)

ave = avr. I hate typing on my iPhone sometimes.


----------



## nlbuck (Dec 9, 2010)

I have DirecTV and am having the same issue you describe. I am in Central Ohio so it may be related to our affiliate. I know its been a few weeks since you posted. Are you still having the issue?


----------



## vampirefish (Oct 19, 2004)

same issue i've been experiencing on my 622 - it's IRRITATING


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

Still having the issue. I think it's only the satellite feed. wcmh columbus is aware of the issue. www.hdcolumbus.net.


----------

